# Lost Paddle Clear Creek Golden



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

Beer here!!!!!
Found it this (Thursday) morning in the play park.
3035489048. Tom


----------



## TheDeb (Sep 17, 2010)

*Really!?*

Not shittin' me!? Well crap man, I'll get ya hooked up. Can you snap a pick of it and send it to me? Thanks so much!

Deb


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I think paddles cannot be returned until the story of the swim is told.


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

This it?
I tried calling ya...


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

I was there. Here's how it went down. Three of us put in at Tunnel 1, below whatever that first fairly meaty drop is called. After about 300 yards, I'm out in front and soon hear from behind, "She's over! She's swimming!" TheDeb made it to river right pretty quick for a self rescue, but I didn't know this. I eddy out river right and see her boat but no TheDeb, so I ferry over to river left and out of my boat to help. No boat rescue. TheDeb scrambled up the bank and ran down the path so fast after her gear that neither one of us saw her go, so we spent a little while looking for her. We paddled down and found TheDeb and her boat at the park, but the paddle was lost. All's well that ends well.


----------



## TheDeb (Sep 17, 2010)

*Squeeeel with happiness!!*

Heeee! That's it Tom! Thank-you, thank-you! I'll give you a call this morning...

@craven - love the name dude! As for the swim, was quite the wild evening. Cliffnote version, didn't get the line I wanted around a big rock. Flipped. Got into some shallows upside down. Cracked my elbow on a rock. Caught my blade and lost control of my paddle. Took a couple hits to the helmet. Lost the paddle. Lost the boat. Then went for a lovely swim down the canyon. Followed by a scenic trail run to the park to try to recover the pieces. Thats about it (for the most part)  A little bruised, a little embarrassed, but still smiling! Alls well that ends well!!

@Ryan - thanks for the support and for being there! We'll get back on the river soon!


Oh Hey! And if anyone knows a guy named Cassidy that was at the park, I owe him big time too for rescuing my boat! If you're out there C, I didn't forget! I'll get ya back if I can find ya!


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

What a trooper Deb is; she insisted on borrowing a paddle so she could get back in the creek so she didn't end the night on a swim, settle her nerves, and regain her confidence. Nice work Deb; I'd gladly boat with you again.

~Aaron


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

Thanks, Aaron, for leading the charge, keeping your head on a swivel, and being quick on the draw with your bag.

Deb- You were awesome!


----------

